# Ladies, How would you like your Husband to dress and Look at home



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all
how would you like your husband to dress up and look like everyday at home and for a turn on?

we are men we don't release how we need to look like at home so our women desire us more. we tend to wear anything on the floor. and sometimes we don't shave for couple weeks.

one time wife asked me before making love to wear a dress shirt and nice boxers and dress socks. 

how about on regular days? everyday?


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

haha niceee


----------

